# Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen - Zurück auf den Bauernhof, diesmal mit Oldtimern



## SebastianThoeing (20. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen - Zurück auf den Bauernhof, diesmal mit Oldtimern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen - Zurück auf den Bauernhof, diesmal mit Oldtimern


----------



## HeikeMa (20. März 2012)

Vielen Dank, so lese ich es gerne


----------



## knuddelwaschbaer (20. März 2012)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an,. Danke.


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (20. März 2012)

Ja die Überschrift passt. Ich kann euch nur sagen auf das Spiel bin ich wirklich heiß. Was ich hier an den Bildern sehe weckt in mir sehr hohe Erwartungen an das Spiel. 
Es ist halt wie mit allen Simulatoren. Entweder mag man es oder hasst es.
Ich mag das ruhige Landleben.


----------



## Belgium (20. März 2012)

Ich spiele seit kurzem den Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011 und muss sagen irgendwie hat es was...keine Ahnung, der Mix aus Simulation und Wirtschaftssimulations passt einfach. Und zwischen Schiessereien und Lichtschwertkämpfen kann man sich damit entspannen und ruhiges virtuelles Leben leben.


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (20. März 2012)

@Belgium versuch mal den AGS im Vergleich zum LS. Ich habe beide Spiele. AGS ist gegenüber von LS um Jahre näher an der Realität.


----------



## driverheld (20. März 2012)

Im unteren Bild steht noch nicht die Wahrheit. 
Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen soll die Katastrophe von 2010 vergessen machen. Im zweiten Quartal dieses Jahres kommt das Spiel auf den Markt. 

Das stimmt nicht.


----------



## AGS-Profi (20. März 2012)

Ja den AGS12 Deluxe Version kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Alle Updates sind dort kostenlos und jetzt sogar das erste DLC-Packet.

Auf Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen bin ich schon ganz gespannt und natürlich werde ich es mir sofort am ersten tag holen und auch ausgibig testen.

Aber ich denke schon das UIG jetzt die Erfahrungen aus 2 Jahren mit einbringen wird.
Auch in sachen Engine werden sie wohl eher eine Schritt weiter nach vorn gehen als zurück.

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan der Grafik die UIG da immer zaubert und ich glaube jetzt in dem Neuen game wird diese bestimmt auch nicht entäuschen.

Wie gesagt ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei 

LG, AGS-Profi

PS: ....danke für die neue NEWS-Version


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (20. März 2012)

"Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen soll die Katastrophe von 2010 vergessen machen. Im zweiten Quartal dieses Jahres kommt das Spiel auf den Markt. (1)"
Fehlt hier nicht noch das Hintergrundwissen?
Der Start von AGS 2011 war nicht Perfekt. Aber UIG hat an dem Spiel und an sich gearbeitet. AGS 2012 ist da doch das 2te Spiel in der Richtung von UIG. Hier haben wir also schon den 3. Teil in der Reihe.
Ja und der Begriff Katastrophe, ist das nicht übertrieben für den Start von AGS 2011?
Wenn nicht dann stellt sich mir die Frage welches Spiel ist dann keine Katastrophe?


----------



## Belgium (20. März 2012)

Welche Katastrophe eigentlich?! Einzig doofes ist, die Hyperaktiven Heuballen, wenn man sie per Gabel auf nem Hänger beladen will.


----------



## JS39 (20. März 2012)

Ohja dieses Spiel wird sicher genauso gut oder noch besser wie der AS2012 werden.Besonders für die Fans von Oldies wird es ein Gaumenschmauß den die Modelle machen für mich einen sehr detailierten Eindruck und man sieht teilweise jede Mutter die verbaut wurde.
Nun frage ich mich nur was dieser Text hier bedeuten soll?
"[19/03/12] Agrar Simulator: Historische Landmaschinen soll die Katastrophe von 2010 vergessen machen. Im zweiten Quartal dieses Jahres kommt das Spiel auf den Markt. (5)"
Die Firma UIG hatte mit dem AS2011 zuerst einen etwas unglücklichen Start was sie aber durch zahlreiche kostenlose Patches wieder weg machten. Danach gab es dann das Biogas Addon was ebenfalls ein Erfolg war.
Aber die Krönung war dann der AS2012 der so gut wie felerfrei auf den Markt kam und durch zahlreiche kostenlose DLC dauernd mit neuen Futures erweitert wird bis zum heutigen Tage.Auch zahlreiche Modelle die von der Community gebaut wurden sind schon im Spiel.Also ich war von Anfang an dabei und wurde bis heute nicht enttäuscht und so wird es auch sicherlich auch wieder mit dem Agrarsimulator Historische Maschinen. Grüße Frank


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (20. März 2012)

Belgium schrieb:


> Welche Katastrophe eigentlich?! Einzig doofes ist, die Hyperaktiven Heuballen, wenn man sie per Gabel auf nem Hänger beladen will.


 
Ja die Ballen. In LS 2011 haben wir das Pressen von Ballen im Multiplayer aufgegeben. Ballenpressen im MP ist in LS eine absolut sichere Methode das Spiel zum Absturz zu bringen.

Im AGS hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme. Aber was ich festgestellt habe, wenn beim AGS etwas verbesserungswürdig ist, Du wirst es kaum Glauben, UIG höhrt zu und sucht nach einer Lösung.

Schau da mal bei LS vorbei. Wenn da ein Problem vorhanden ist, es wird ignoriert und Todgeschwiegen. Wenn eine Lösung kommt, dann von der Com.


----------



## Belgium (20. März 2012)

Also is der AGS besser LS?


----------



## AGS-Profi (20. März 2012)

@Belgium,

wenn du LS magst, dann verspreche ich dir....
....vom Agrar Simulator 2012 Deluxe Versin wirst du begeistert sein

LG...


----------



## driverheld (20. März 2012)

Belgium, zieh dir doch mal die Demo.
Lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Wasseragame (20. März 2012)

Danke für die Abänderung,aber so ganz in Ordnung ist es immer noch nicht.Die zweite Seite ist für die Tonne und der Kommentar unter dem Bild spricht Bände.Aber zumindest schon mal etwas besser. Und nur zur Info,ich habe auch beide Spiele,die gern miteinander verglichen werden und auch ich stehe absolut hinter dem Agrarsimulator,egal ob 2011 ,Biogas Addon oder auch dem Agrarsimulator 2012.Das neue Spiel wird mit Sicherheit der Knaller und nicht zuletzt ,weil UIG tatsächlich den Usern zuhört und Wünsche versucht umzusetzen und das auch noch kostenlos.In welchem Spiel hat man das? Mir fällt keines ein.Also meinen Dank an UIG,dem Team vom Support Forum und auch der Community,Leute,ihr seid Spitze


----------



## HeikeMa (21. März 2012)

Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt wann das Spiel raus kommt.
Muss mein Mann wieder etwas hinten anstehen  Aber ist ja umgekehrt nicht anders !


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2012)

HeikeMa schrieb:


> Muss mein Mann wieder etwas hinten anstehen  Aber ist ja umgekehrt nicht anders !


 
hey, in dem forum sind auch kinder unterwegs!


----------



## HeikeMa (21. März 2012)

War klar  was du immer denkst . Meinte das doch anders


----------



## Mothman (21. März 2012)

HeikeMa schrieb:


> Muss mein Mann wieder etwas hinten anstehen  Aber ist ja umgekehrt nicht anders !


Kannst du nicht zusammen mit deinem Mann den Acker pflügen? Macht doch alleine eh nicht so viel Spaß. Ist doch eher nen Multiplayer-Spiel das Ganze.


----------



## HeikeMa (21. März 2012)

Das ist ne gute Idee 
Hoffen wir es hat auch MP, da kann man ja mal den Mann mitnehmen 
Nicht das es noch langweilig für ihn wird


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (21. März 2012)

Ja ja ich sehs schon kommen. Wieder werd ich nur der Angestellte von meinen Sohn sein und die Nebenarbeiten machen dürfen genau so wie im AGS. Heist dann wieder: "Papa du sollst Pflügen und dann kommste hab den Mähdrecher gleich voll."


----------



## HeikeMa (21. März 2012)

Schaut euch das an, die bekommen einen dynamischen Boden.
http://www.agrar-simulator.de/FORUM/board141-weitere-simulatoren/board190-agrar-simulator-historische-landmaschinen/developer-blog/4616-die-ersten-bilder-aus-der-deutschland-map-seht-was-es-ist/


----------



## F29RETALIATOR (21. März 2012)

Es ist selten genug, dass ich mich wegen einem einzigen Thema wo anmelde, aber dass ich mich bei PCG anmelde wegen eines dieser dämlichen Simulationsspielchen, hätt ich nicht zu träumen gewagt...

Und selbst dass nur, um zu sagen: Bullshit, Private! (in Bezug auf den dynamischen Boden).

Die Bilder im von dir verlinkten Thread müssen gefaked sein. Das, was man drauf sieht, kann eine vorgefertigte landschaft mit entsprechendem Boden sein und der Spieler hat dann den Traktor so hingesteuert dass es ins Gesamtbild passt.

Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann würde man hier von dynamisch präzise auf POLYGONEBENE veränderbarer Landschaft reden. Und das ist (fast) unmöglich. texturen tauschen kein Problem, Shadereffekte zur deformation auch möglich, aber tatsächliche Polygonmodelladaptierung???

Söldner ist grandios an der total veränderbaren (zerstörbaren) Landschaft gescheitert, und das obwohl die Abfrage SEHR grob war.
Red Faction hat die Zerstörung auch relativ grob abgefragt und einzelne States zugewiesen.
Selbst die "destructible" Features der UDK können nur relativ grobe Sachen wie "mauer zerstörbar" oder "Brücke kann einstürzen" festlegen und wiedergeben, nicht ber das Terrain in Echtzeit deformieren...

...die Vorstellung dass in einem Spiel der gesamte Boden mehrfach verändert werden kann und zwar auf einer Detaillgenauigkeit bis hin zur Reifenbreite wie hier "gezeigt"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...no way!

Das, was hier behauptet wird, wäre in einem US-made AAA Shooter schon fast eine Sensation - und du glaubst das kommt in einen Landwirtschaftssimulator von irgendeiner deutschen Bauernfirma? Wenn dem so wäre, würde jeder 2. Gamesjournalist aus Deutschland einen Reißerartikel darüber schreiben...


----------



## HeikeMa (21. März 2012)

F29RETALIATOR jetzt hast du mich erwischt , so viele Fremdwörter für mich 
Aber ja, ich muss dir recht geben, dass ich es auch noch nie gesehen habe und es nicht für möglich halte aber du kannst dir sicher sein das die Bilder hier wirklich echt sind. Da glaube ich nicht das da gemurkst wurde.
Ich halte die Entwickler von Agrar Simulator für sehr kompetent, teste einfach mal die Demo und du wirst sehen das es einfach real aussieht.
 Ja Söldner ist mir ein Begriff: aber ich bitte dich, du willst die Grafik doch nicht mit Agrar Simulator vergleichen. Ich mache dir gleich 2 Bilder dann siehst du das der Agrar Simulator ganz neue Maßstäbe Richtung Simulatoren setzt. Viele ziehen es noch ins lächerliche aber wie ein TV Bericht gezeigt hat, ist die Fan Gruppe, die Simulatoren spielen, sehr sehr groß.
Ist wie Modern Talking, alle kennen Sie keiner hört sie ( zwinker)
Ich kann dir nur mal ans Herz legen, den Agrar Simulator zu testen und eins sage ich dir.
Ich habe die 2 Jahre mitbekommen von AS11 , BioGas und AS12 ich liebe es zu spielen und ja ich glaube dadran das es einen dynamischen Boden gibt.


----------



## HeikeMa (21. März 2012)

Hier die Bilder, das brauche ich glaube ich nicht kommentieren, wie sagt man so schön, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte

http://www.gamestar.de/_misc/images/original.cfm?pk=1033016

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=15m770.jpg#


----------



## knuddelwaschbaer (21. März 2012)

F29RETALIATOR, Ich glaube es ja nicht. Das Spiel Söldner zu vergleichen mit  Agrar Simulator 2012 ist schon eine Frechheit von der Grafik her. Dann aber zu behaupten, es wäre unmöglich einen dynamischen Boden zu programmieren, das kann wirklich nur jemand, der mit solchen Spielen und mit dieser Qualität den Rechner regelrecht quält und der von Programmieren null Ahnung hat. Ein kleiner Tip. Einfach abwarten, was kommt. Die Bilder sind schon mal da. Jetzt warten wir auf das Spiel selbst, dann können wir weiter reden.


----------



## F29RETALIATOR (21. März 2012)

Also, nachdem zwischen den Games ca. 8 Jahre liegen wär es verwunderlich wenn die Grafik bei eurem Lieblingssimulatordings NICHT besser wäre. Wobei mir dieser Screen auch nicht wirklich gefällt, da hbt ihr im Forum bessere, soweit ich das nach kurzem Überfliegen gesehen habe. Darum gehts mir auch gar nicht. Ich weis, dss offenbar viele Leute diese Simulatoren spielen, mir geht nur nicht ein WARUM. Ich hab vor 10 Jahren als Drescherfahrer gejobbed und keine zehn Pferde würden mich dazu bringen da jetzt 4 Stunden Echtzeit auf einem virtuellen John Deer virtuellen Weizen zu dreschen...
...Mann, das ist ARBEIT und kein Vergnügen!
Zudem sind die meisten Simulatoren die herumgeistern technisch grottig gemacht. Ok, die Screenshots von diesem historischen Teil sehen ORDENTLICH aus. Nicht überragend, aber handwirklich gut gemacht. 
Allerdings will mir das mit dem "dynamischen" Boden nicht wirklich in den Kopf. Wenn ein deutsches Tem so eine Technik auf der Pfanne hätte würde es das auf die große Glocke hängen und versuchen ein fettes Gmae damit zu machen, keine Agrarsim...



knuddelwaschbaer schrieb:


> das kann wirklich nur jemand, der mit solchen Spielen und mit dieser Qualität den Rechner regelrecht quält und der von Programmieren null Ahnung hat.



Halt mal die Luft an. Ich habe selbst an der einen oder anderen Mod mitgearbeitet, und ich weis dass zum Beispiel mit aktuellem Unreal oder Gamebryo Code sowas NICHT möglich ist. Warum sollte es dann irgendeine Alltgssim können ?!


----------



## HeikeMa (22. März 2012)

Lass uns hier bitte alle sachlich diskutieren, F29RETALIATOR (dein Name muss ich immer kopieren, sonst gibt es Tipfehler) du hast auf eine Art recht, Aber ich muss auch ganz klar sagen das mit dem Agrar Simulator UIG den ersten Simulator auf dem Markt gebracht hat was vom optischen her sehr sehr gut ist. Und da haben die mit dem Hafen Simulator angeknüpft
Aber das steht auf einen anderem Zettel,hier geht es um den dynamischen Boden. Es wäre wirklich einen Meilenstein in der Simulatoren -Welt wenn sie es hinbekommen haben. Aber warum man es nicht schaffen ?? Und warum nicht in Deustchland ?? MP3 wurde auch in Deutschland erfunden. Ich taue den Jungs das zu aber F29RETALIATOR(wieder kopiert   wenn sie es wirklich geschafft haben, dann musst du mir versprechen als Sim-Hasser dir wenigsten die Demo ziehen solltest wenn es eine geben sollte. Das muss du mir versprechen


----------



## IngolfvonLSUmbauten (22. März 2012)

F29RETALIATOR  wie heist es doch so schön: "Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Zur Entwicklung des Spieles nur mal so viel ich hatte in dem Alter was mein Sohn jetzt hat noch nicht mal gewusst was ein PC ist. Über Schlepptop brauchten wir uns damals auch keinen Kopf machen. Weist Du was DOS ist? Kannst Du damit was anfangen? Wenn nicht, nicht schlimm brauchste heute auch nicht mehr. Aber ich hatte noch auf DOS gelernt. Ja und zu der Zeit hätte keiner daran gedacht was heutige PC´s alles können. Also von der Seite her nicht wundern wenn es besser wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2012)

Als man noch die autoexec.bat und config.sys optimieren musste. Deswegen muss ich immer schmunzeln, wenn Leute sagen, dass der PC so schwer bedienbar sei. Ist doch alles Kindergarten gegenüber den 80ern 

Das Thema Bauernhof und so find ich schon interessant, ich wohn' ja aufm Land, allerdings ist mir das hier meist technisch zu dürftig umgesetzt, teilweise unfreiwillig komisch. Sie sollten sich mal eine anständige Engine lizenzieren und damit umsetzen, so wirkt das eher immer wie ein Retro-Spiel


----------



## Mothman (22. März 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr unter "dynamischem Boden" versteht, aber es gibt Spiele (wie z.B. "From Dust") wo man die Landschaft Sandkorn für Sandkorn umformen kann. 

Auch gibt es viel simplere Techniken, wie texturierte Matrizen. Jedes "Tile" dieser Matrize ("Matrix") bekommt eine bestimme höhe und einen bestimmten Winkel.


----------

